# Can I convert tbi to carb 87 z24i



## nissmo33 (Mar 6, 2010)

does anyone know if i can convert my 87 z24i to a carburetor?
(i'm tired of trying to figure out the sputter)
If you can convert it where would you find the right carb?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

you could got to an 85 720 that truck has the same engine and has a carb..

you would probably have to go with the dizzy as well as it is vacumn operated advance...


----------



## nissmo33 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks Zane
will the carb bolt right in place of the tbi or will i need some kind of adapter?
and where do u think i can get a carb fairly reasonable?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

no , you need the manifold as well and agaun you would have to bring the dizzy with it.

also the carb has an electric choke ..
it can be handled pretty easily but there are also on ot 2 actuator that have to be wired in..

i have the parts but i do not think you havre the expertise to make it work...


why don't you tell me the symptoms you are having and what the codes are from the ecm???


----------



## nissmo33 (Mar 6, 2010)

mine is the one i had a long discussion about a while back that i kinda gave up on,
it's an 87 hb tbi that cuts out at a certain rpm while sitting and driving.
it idles fine and runs fairly strong but it's almost like it's only running on one injector. it will only do 65 mph in 5th gear.
the code is a 43 if i remember right but the sticky on here says that's a 
faulty tps and my buddies diagnostic software says that it's a injector malfunction.
here is the old thread i had:http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/159160-87-hb-z24i-jerking-high-rpm.html


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the injector power wire comes from the ecm and splits into two wires just before the plug in for the tbi..

so unsheath the wire loom before the tbi plug and find where the 2 wires go into 2 ..

check to make sure they are both connected...


----------



## nissmo33 (Mar 6, 2010)

yeah i've already done all that and the connections where fine under the hood and inside the cab.


----------



## nissmo33 (Mar 6, 2010)

one thing i did find while tracing those wires down is that a rat or something got in there and chewed some wires into, i spliced those back together but it still runs the same.


----------



## nissmo33 (Mar 6, 2010)

zanegrey said:


> the injector power wire comes from the ecm and splits into two wires just before the plug in for the tbi..
> 
> so unsheath the wire loom before the tbi plug and find where the 2 wires go into 2 ..
> 
> check to make sure they are both connected...


you did mean where they go into 1 right?
on mine they come off of the tbi plug as 2 wires and in the main harness they splice into 1 and goes in the cab and then splices back to 2 wires.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

yes.. did u visually check to make sure the injectors are spraying??


----------



## nissmo33 (Mar 6, 2010)

i guess i'll tell you what all i've replaced in the past couple of months:
the tps, 1 injector i bought it reconditioned, the ecm, and the dizzy i bought it used.
the only thing i haven't replaced is the tbi.


----------



## nissmo33 (Mar 6, 2010)

zanegrey said:


> yes.. did u visually check to make sure the injectors are spraying??


yeah a while back u told me how to pull the dizzy turn on the key spin it and look down in there. that's when i replaced the one injector that didn't look to be spraying.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the tbi's have either one or 2 actuators ..check the to see if they are working correctly..

u may want to consider checking all vacumn lines and or blocking them off one at a time to see if it affects the sputtering...


----------



## nissmo33 (Mar 6, 2010)

where are the actuators located?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

on the tbi..


----------



## nissmo33 (Mar 6, 2010)

okay i'll try to find that 2morrow and let you know.
but i've been all over that tbi and don't recall seeing anything that looks like
an acuator!


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

I went back and re-read the other thread. Did you actually split the harness covering in the engine bay open and check the injector wires and other splice points? When I backprobed the connector for each FI, I got a different voltage reading. 

There a tread on another forum about someone swapping out to a weber 2 bbl. I'll relocate the link.


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

BTW: Mine's been running like a champ since I fixed the wiring.


----------



## nissmo33 (Mar 6, 2010)

ok I went back and unplugged the injector connection
and rechecked with the ohms meter on the passenger side inj. i'm reading 1.4 ohms
on the driver side inj. i'm only getting .5 ohms.
on the other side of the connection (from the ecm) i have 12.24 volts on both legs.


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

I get 1.5 on both of mine. Sounds like the .5 is bad.


----------



## nissmo33 (Mar 6, 2010)

hey saudade did you see my latest post?


----------



## nissmo33 (Mar 6, 2010)

nevermind that last post i didn't know you were on here
but i think the one reading .5 is the one that i allready replaced


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

Have you looked down the TB since swapping the injector? Do they both look like they're spraying equally? Is it possible you swapped out the wrong one?

When mine "acted up" I could see an uneveness in the spray pattern from the 2 injectors. Once fixed, they looked the same.


----------



## nissmo33 (Mar 6, 2010)

when i pulled the distributer out and turned the key on i spun it and looked down the tbi and i replaced the one that didn't seem to be firing. and if i remember right it was only reading .5 ohms then as well? so what now?


----------



## nissmo33 (Mar 6, 2010)

it must have something to do with what zane was saying about an accuator.
but i don't know what it looks like


----------



## nissmo33 (Mar 6, 2010)

what do you think about it zane?
do you reckon the whole TBI could be bad>?


----------



## nissmo33 (Mar 6, 2010)

saudade said:


> Have you looked down the TB since swapping the injector? Do they both look like they're spraying equally? Is it possible you swapped out the wrong one?
> 
> When mine "acted up" I could see an uneveness in the spray pattern from the 2 injectors. Once fixed, they looked the same.


yes I did look down the TBI after replacing the injector and the spray looked the same as b4. and mine is as u say yours was you can tell the spray looks uneven.


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

Do you still have the old injector? 

When I looked at mine, the engine was running. At idle, it was a bit hard to see, but at half throttle, I could see more fuel running down one side of the throttle plate than the other. I actually took the connector apart and swapped pins around and saw the spray pattern switch too. That's when I knew it was a wiring issue, not an injector. 

I think you need to investigate the injector since you're getting different readings and behavior.


----------



## nissmo33 (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeah, I think it's possible that I got a bad injector from rock auto.
Seeing how it was a reman.
But who could afford new ones at 299 a peice? 
I really am glad yours was an easy fix 
and I really appreciate all of your help.
I've got Zane looking for another throttle body, I believe that could solve the whole issue.


----------



## nissmo33 (Mar 6, 2010)

*!!!!UPDATE!!!!!*

OK I PUT THE TBI ON THAT YOU SENT ZANE 
IT RUNS OUT LIKE BOTH INJECTORS WORK, AND IT IDLES FANTASTIC
BUT IT HAS NO POWER WHILE DRIVING.
READ THE CODES NOW IT'S A (42) Fuel Temperature Sensor.
WOULD THIS MAKE IT HAVE NO POWER?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i think so..
use the old tbi's fuel temperture sensor ...


----------



## nissmo33 (Mar 6, 2010)

zanegrey said:


> i think so..
> use the old tbi's fuel temperture sensor ...


that's what i did but it may not even have power to it,
it is that thing between the tbi and the intake? right


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

stand by..


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

check the plug in to see if it has power..

also did you get the vacumn right?

or did you mess woiththe dizzy at all?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

resend me your email addy and i will send you a vacumn routing page..


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

one more thing .. did you use new base gaskets ??


----------



## nissmo33 (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the vaccum is right.
I started to leave the fts on that came with the tbi and now i wish i had have
but i never have checked it for voltage going to it>


----------



## nissmo33 (Mar 6, 2010)

zanegrey said:


> one more thing .. did you use new base gaskets ??


No but i changed it back a couple months ago when i put new inj. in it


----------



## nissmo33 (Mar 6, 2010)

FROM LOOKING AT THIS VACCUM DIAG.
I DON'T THINK NONE OF IT'S RIGHT.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i only drink to excess...

can you make it right now?


----------



## nissmo33 (Mar 6, 2010)

from the looks of the vac diag. all my vac lines are wrong
i'll update everyone 2morrow


----------



## nissmo33 (Mar 6, 2010)

Well i moved all the vaccum lines the way the diag. shows . no better
i did not have power going to the fuel heater sensor so i spliced into a hot wire from the ign. (no difference.)
then i pulled the tbi off put the injectors into my old tbi replaced all gaskets set the timing on the dist.
still the same freakin result!!!!!!!!!
ANYONE GOT ANY TNT ?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

MAKE SURE EACH ACTUATOR HAS POWER GOING TO IT..

AND RE READ THE CODES..

NO DYNAMYTE..YOU SEEM VERY CLOSE TO GETTING IT..


----------



## nissmo33 (Mar 6, 2010)

Well i drove it to work 2day, and after it gets warmed up 
it runs out pretty good.
when i got home i checked the ecu and guess what?
NO CODES!!!!! 
It only runs a little ruff when it's cold,
but i guess anything that old would!
Thanks so much Zane, for all your help !!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

check to see if the temperture sending unit is plugged in and has a good connection..

also maybe just replace it..

there is a relay and a sending unit for the coolant ..

check both...


----------



## a_cmc_2b (Aug 15, 2010)

:newbie: Here! lol...

Here's a link to Redline's Weber Carb Site with kits for the Nissan Conversion. I haven't put one on a Nissan Yet but hav on my Mazda B2200 and love it.

WEBER Carburetors distributed by Redline : NissanTruck & Sport Utility

Sounds like your on the right track Nissmo, apparently persistence pays off.


----------

